# Should the US start banning women teachers under the age of 50 years old?



## Wyatt earp (Aug 14, 2017)

Jesus two more , this is like becoming an epidemic of women teachers having affairs with their students...and where were all these horny women teachers 35 years ago?



Teacher, 36, charged in illicit, 3-year sex romp with teen boy which led to her 'bearing his child'


Married substitute teacher, 30, accused of sex acts and lewd sexting with eighth grade student




.


----------



## BulletProof (Aug 14, 2017)

In a county this big, women teachers preying on teen boys doesn't seem to be too big a problem.  35 years ago, sexual immorality was looked down upon.  Now, people with moral standards are looked down upon.

Incompetent teachers need to be banned.  There are many of them and they're easy to find, like the negress "Affirmative Action" English teachers who say "ax" for "ask".


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Aug 14, 2017)

It's become an epidemic


----------



## Syriusly (Aug 14, 2017)

bear513 said:


> Jesus two more , this is like becoming an epidemic of women teachers having affairs with their students...and where were all these horny women teachers 35 years ago?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You do realize that the vast majority of cases like this are male teachers with female students?

Its a 'man bites dog' case- these examples are rare enough to be newsworthy.

A girl is more likely to be seduced by a horny male teacher than vice versa.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Aug 14, 2017)

Syriusly said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Jesus two more , this is like becoming an epidemic of women teachers having affairs with their students...and where were all these horny women teachers 35 years ago?
> ...





You have links because I never read about them in MSM...



.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Aug 14, 2017)

Syriusly said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Jesus two more , this is like becoming an epidemic of women teachers having affairs with their students...and where were all these horny women teachers 35 years ago?
> ...



Apples and oranges really.  If a girl gets seduced by a  male teacher, it's completely wrong.  If a male  student gets seduced by a female teacher, it's usually to his approval. 

Plus these are not some ugly pigs doing the seducing in many cases.  Some of teachers are down  right hot.  

I think there should be two sets of laws for teachers: one for males and the other for females.  If the law catches a female teacher getting  it on with a male student, maybe a fifty dollar fine or something.


----------



## Syriusly (Aug 14, 2017)

bear513 said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...



Really?- this was big headlines

'I'm glad this is over': Tenn. teacher accused of kidnapping girl arrested in Calif. - CNN

About 781 reported cases a year- how many have you read?
More teachers are having sex with their students. Here’s how schools can stop them.

About 1/3 of all prosecuted cases involve women teachers- so 2/3 involve male teachers
in 2014, just under 800 school employees were prosecuted for student sex crimes – around one-third female.

Female teachers having sex with students: Double standards, lack of awareness

So based upon your OP- where you suggest banning women teachers- looks like we will have to ban twice as many male teachers- just to be safe.....


----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 14, 2017)

Syriusly said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...


Thanks for proving it's out of control..


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Aug 14, 2017)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...




U.S. cracks down on female teachers who sexually abuse students


----------



## Wyatt earp (Aug 14, 2017)

Syriusly said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...




1/3 rd holy crap yup my op is correct ..




.


----------



## Syriusly (Aug 14, 2017)

Manonthestreet said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...



So when women are 1/3 less likely than men to have affairs with their students- 'it'- meaning women having affairs with their students- is out of control?

I don't approve of female or male teachers taking advantage of our children. Just pointing out that its odd that suddenly the OP thinks the only issue is women taking advantage of our children.


----------



## Syriusly (Aug 14, 2017)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...


Good- the women teachers should be prosecuted as vigorously as the men teachers.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 14, 2017)

Syriusly said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...


yeah.....all of it...Catholic church was never this prolific in the abuse dept


----------



## jon_berzerk (Aug 14, 2017)




----------



## Wyatt earp (Aug 19, 2017)

I am telling you this is becoming an epidemic...


Inside the minds of women who have sex with boys

What is going on in the minds of these women?

First, there is the obvious: In order for an adult to manipulate an adolescent to have sex, that adult has to have little regard for free will. The adolescent in such a scenario — relatively new to sexual encounters and potentially worried about the consequences of saying no — would be ill-equipped to refuse the advances of his teacher.




What sort of women have so little regard for the autonomy of others? Generally, they are women whose own boundaries were shattered in childhood or adolescence. It is cliché, but also true, that sexual offenders were most often victims themselves (whether of sexual misconduct or physical violence or significant emotional violence).

As I have said before, there’s no original evil left in the world; everyone is just recycling pain now.

If some of the most intense dramas in a person’s life have been ones of being overtaken, the notion of heartlessly wielding power or, conversely, yielding to it again can be a nearly irresistible dynamic.


----------



## fncceo (Aug 19, 2017)

bear513 said:


> epidemic of women teachers having affairs with their students.



Why couldn't I catch it when I was in school?


----------



## Wyatt earp (Aug 22, 2017)

Another pyscho woman teacher



*Gym teacher, 31, sentenced for cemetery sex romp with teen boy students*
Published August 22, 2017
Fox News






Charli Parker allegedly had sex with two students.

A former teacher at a private Christian school in Alabama accused of having sex with two underage male students -- including once at a cemetery -- was sentenced to three years in prison Monday after pleading guilty to one charge.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Aug 22, 2017)

Why the heck does these people want to spend a few years in jail for?



*Sheesh* 

Why don't these girls just go to a bar or something?



.


----------



## Syriusly (Sep 8, 2017)

bear513 said:


> Why the heck does these people want to spend a few years in jail for?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why do you focus exclusively on female teachers?

Suit: Buena gym teacher had sex with student outside bar






CAMDEN - A Buena Regional High School gym teacher had sex with a student twice in a vehicle parked outside a bar, then later offered her money and marijuana after instructing the teen not to tell police about their relationship, a lawsuit alleges.

Trial next month for former North Kitsap teacher charged with sexual misconduct

PORT ORCHARD — A former North Kitsap High School teacher charged with engaging in sex acts with a student on campus during the summer of 2014 is scheduled for trial next month in Kitsap County Superior Court.

Michael Paul Carnegie, 38, who taught Spanish at the high school, was charged in May with first-degree sexual misconduct with a minor.

A district official said Carnegie no longer works for North Kitsap School District and that the district initially decided to not inform parents and the community of the allegations. After being asked about the allegations by the Kitsap Sun, the district notified parents and employees about them in a letter sent Thursday afternoon.

Poulsbo Police alleged a former traffic safety student of Carnegie’s, then 17, said she and Carnegie engaged in sex acts in his classroom in the school and in a car parked nearby.


----------



## mgh80 (Sep 8, 2017)

Syriusly said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Jesus two more , this is like becoming an epidemic of women teachers having affairs with their students...and where were all these horny women teachers 35 years ago?
> ...



Not true. In my district/region more female teachers have engaged in sex acts with students than males have (both in raw numbers and per capita). We were told such during a mandatory training that we had to go through a few years ago.


----------



## Syriusly (Sep 8, 2017)

mgh80 said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...



What district or region is that? Because that appears to be an anomaly. What were the percentages?


----------



## psikeyhackr (Sep 11, 2017)

bear513 said:


> Jesus two more , this is like becoming an epidemic of women teachers having affairs with their students...and where were all these horny women teachers 35 years ago?
> 
> Teacher, 36, charged in illicit, 3-year sex romp with teen boy which led to her 'bearing his child'
> 
> ...



About the silliest solutions to a minor problem that I have ever heard.


----------



## JoeMoma (Sep 11, 2017)

The thing that is kind of freaky is that many of the women teachers are hot enough to get all the fucking they could ever want from legal aged men.


----------



## mgh80 (Sep 12, 2017)

Syriusly said:


> mgh80 said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...



I work in Florida. 

Do your own research, I told you what we were taught and trained for, I don't believe in holding hands in my classroom and I wont do it here either. Usually once somebody has dug their heels so deep into the ground on an issue, it's fruitless to continue the discussion. You have internet access and Google.


----------



## Syriusly (Sep 12, 2017)

mgh80 said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > mgh80 said:
> ...



That is why I asked for your district or region- since you had decided to make an unsubstantiated claim.

I can't find any substantiation that in Florida that more female teachers have molested students than male teachers. Not anywhere. 
Breaking News, Analysis, Politics, Blogs, News Photos, Video, Tech Reviews - TIME.com
Misconduct by female teachers appears to be rising


----------



## Syriusly (Sep 12, 2017)

JoeMoma said:


> The thing that is kind of freaky is that many of the women teachers are hot enough to get all the fucking they could ever want from legal aged men.



Like lots of sexual molestation- it may not be exactly about sex. Lots of time it is about power.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 12, 2017)

Perfect solution:

Home school.


----------



## bodecea (Sep 12, 2017)

BulletProof said:


> In a county this big, women teachers preying on teen boys doesn't seem to be too big a problem.  35 years ago, sexual immorality was looked down upon.  Now, people with moral standards are looked down upon.
> 
> Incompetent teachers need to be banned.  There are many of them and they're easy to find, like the negress "Affirmative Action" English teachers who say "ax" for "ask".


"negress"?


----------



## bodecea (Sep 12, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Perfect solution:
> 
> Home school.


Exactly.   No need to put your kids in public school if you don't like it.


----------



## bodecea (Sep 12, 2017)

Syriusly said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...


It is a good thing when they are caught and prosecuted...and not protected by their diocese.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 12, 2017)

If I had kids of school age these days....oh hayell no would they go to public school.


----------



## bodecea (Sep 12, 2017)

Manonthestreet said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Manonthestreet said:
> ...


Not while anyone was watching.................


----------



## bodecea (Sep 12, 2017)

bear513 said:


> Another pyscho woman teacher
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What the heck's wrong with these private christian schools?????


----------



## mgh80 (Sep 12, 2017)

Syriusly said:


> mgh80 said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...



Did you actually read your second link, or did you stop at the first line? smh. It clearly says that the amount of female teachers engaging in sexual conduct with students is unknown because it's not as widely reported, isn't seen as being as serious of an issue, and is catching up to men in numbers. Read your own sources before you use them. smh.


----------



## Syriusly (Sep 12, 2017)

mgh80 said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > mgh80 said:
> ...



I read the articles- and as I said- neither of them- nor any other article I read supported your claim that more female teachers than male teachers in Florida were molesting students.

Yes- it is not as widely reported- which also doesn't support your claim. 

I read my citations- and like I said- not one- nor any other I could find- supports your claim.


----------



## GHook93 (Sep 12, 2017)

Syriusly said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Jesus two more , this is like becoming an epidemic of women teachers having affairs with their students...and where were all these horny women teachers 35 years ago?
> ...



BS! Most on young (usu hot) teachers "preying" on young boys.

Does banging your hot teacher mentally scar a teenage boy? I don't think so.


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## JoeMoma (Sep 12, 2017)

Syriusly said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> > The thing that is kind of freaky is that many of the women teachers are hot enough to get all the fucking they could ever want from legal aged men.
> ...


Maybe sometimes it's about power....... but that makes no sense to me.   I suspect often it's about other things.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Sep 12, 2017)

As long as the student is over 18 who gives a fuck? If they're under 18 that is a problem and the teacher should be punished to the extreme.


----------



## BulletProof (Sep 13, 2017)

Most male students having affairs with their teachers are smart enough to always deny it.


----------



## JoeMoma (Sep 13, 2017)

BulletProof said:


> Most male students having affairs with their teachers are smart enough to always deny it.


Unless they are stupid enough to brag about it.


----------



## mgh80 (Sep 13, 2017)

JoeMoma said:


> BulletProof said:
> 
> 
> > Most male students having affairs with their teachers are smart enough to always deny it.
> ...



We're looking at the situation through the eyes of grown adults and not 16/17 year old kids. Most people when they were 17 would have told all of their friends.


----------



## BulletProof (Sep 13, 2017)

mgh80 said:


> We're looking at the situation through the eyes of grown adults and not 16/17 year old kids. Most people when they were 17 would have told all of their friends.



True, but even after bragging, most teenage boys should be smart enough to absolutely deny it when the authorities ask about it.  And still, I doubt most boys would do much bragging in the fist place, because they know the stakes.


----------



## mgh80 (Sep 13, 2017)

BulletProof said:


> mgh80 said:
> 
> 
> > We're looking at the situation through the eyes of grown adults and not 16/17 year old kids. Most people when they were 17 would have told all of their friends.
> ...



You're giving the average 16/17 way too much credit and again you're viewing through the lens of a grown adult, not a teenage boy who probably lost their virginity to their (hot) teacher, and have a chip on their shoulder already. It's being a teenage boy and comes with the territory.


----------



## JoeMoma (Sep 13, 2017)

BulletProof said:


> mgh80 said:
> 
> 
> > We're looking at the situation through the eyes of grown adults and not 16/17 year old kids. Most people when they were 17 would have told all of their friends.
> ...


I suspect there would be lots of bragging withing the group of their close friends.  To adults, not so much.


----------



## Syriusly (Sep 13, 2017)

ScienceRocks said:


> As long as the student is over 18 who gives a fuck? If they're under 18 that is a problem and the teacher should be punished to the extreme.



In most states even if the student is 18 years old- if they are still in high school, it is illegal for the teacher to have sex with them- for the same reason most states prohibit sex between patients and their psychologists- there is too much risk of abuse by someone in a position of authority.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Sep 21, 2017)

*Arkansas high school teacher, 25, slept with 4 teen boy students, 2 in same night, cops say*


Arkansas high school teacher, 25, slept with 4 teen boy students, 2 in same night, cops say


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Sep 21, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Perfect solution:
> 
> Home school.



That would create a whole new problem if the teacher was having sex with the student.


----------



## RodISHI (Sep 21, 2017)

GHook93 said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


Did you get to bang your hot teacher or is that just speculation on your part?


----------



## Penelope (Sep 21, 2017)

bear513 said:


> Jesus two more , this is like becoming an epidemic of women teachers having affairs with their students...and where were all these horny women teachers 35 years ago?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Take away her license


Gracie said:


> Perfect solution:
> 
> Home school.



Bad idea.
.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Sep 21, 2017)

bear513 said:


> *Arkansas high school teacher, 25, slept with 4 teen boy students, 2 in same night, cops say*
> 
> 
> Arkansas high school teacher, 25, slept with 4 teen boy students, 2 in same night, cops say



Funny, you mean you anti-government fuckers sleep with your students. lol


----------



## Syriusly (Sep 21, 2017)

GHook93 said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...



Not BS....just the facts- a girl is more likely to be seduced by a male teacher than a boy is by a female teacher. 

How they get seduced is likely to be very much the same.  Just boys aren't going to get pregnant.


----------



## Syriusly (Sep 21, 2017)

bear513 said:


> *Arkansas high school teacher, 25, slept with 4 teen boy students, 2 in same night, cops say*
> 
> 
> Arkansas high school teacher, 25, slept with 4 teen boy students, 2 in same night, cops say





bear513 said:


> *Arkansas high school teacher, 25, slept with 4 teen boy students, 2 in same night, cops say*
> 
> 
> Arkansas high school teacher, 25, slept with 4 teen boy students, 2 in same night, cops say


Glad she was caught and arrested.


----------



## Lewdog (Sep 21, 2017)

Nah, I'd rather have young guys fucking 20-30 year old teachers than 50+ year old ones.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Sep 23, 2017)

*Ex-PE teacher, 40, accused of sex romp with student -- again*


Ex-PE teacher, 40, accused of sex romp with student -- again


----------



## Lewdog (Sep 23, 2017)

bear513 said:


> *Ex-PE teacher, 40, accused of sex romp with student -- again*
> 
> 
> Ex-PE teacher, 40, accused of sex romp with student -- again




Holy shit and she is hot!


----------



## Wyatt earp (Sep 28, 2017)

10 years in jail ....what a waste


Kindergarten teacher, 39, who had sex with at least six teens agrees to jail time




*Kindergarten teacher, 39, who had sex with at least six teens agrees to jail time*


As part of the agreement, 39-year-old Heather Lee Robertson will be required to surrender her teaching certification and register as a sex offender for the rest of her life.

Robertson was facing six charges of sexual assault of a child and six counts of having an improper relationship with a student. She would have faced up to 240 years in prison if convicted on all counts.


----------



## pismoe (Sep 29, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > *Ex-PE teacher, 40, accused of sex romp with student -- again*
> ...


---------------------------------------------------------------------------    aw haw haw haw ,   yeah , real hot LDog .   [chuckle]


----------



## Michelle420 (Sep 29, 2017)

It's a problem whether male or female Teacher. Teenagers are already dealing with physical changes and their brains are not fully formed. It sucks that adults are exploiting, abusing and traumatizing them.


----------



## pismoe (Sep 29, 2017)

Hope you don't mind Bear but here are some added criminal , union protected , highly paid and taxpayer paid pedophile teachers .   And not only are they pedophile but many are unAmerican , lefty pedophile .  ---  The big list: Female teachers with students  ---   as i said , hope you don't mind Bear .


----------



## Vastator (Sep 29, 2017)

bear513 said:


> Jesus two more , this is like becoming an epidemic of women teachers having affairs with their students...and where were all these horny women teachers 35 years ago?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No sure about a 50 year old minimum for teachers,  but...  There is no reason that students couldn't, nor shouldn't be completing their current curriculums,  and graduating by age 16. Most of the time you hear of these stories; the people having sex are in the same "pool" so to speak when it comes to biological reproduction.  Seldom is there anything surprising about the bulk of these stories.


----------



## Michelle420 (Sep 29, 2017)

Do Teachers have to pass a Psych exam?


----------



## Lewdog (Sep 29, 2017)

pismoe said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...




You don't think she is attractive?


----------



## Wyatt earp (Sep 29, 2017)

drifter said:


> Do Teachers have to pass a Psych exam?



I don't get why these teachers want to bang kids and get years in prison?


----------



## pismoe (Sep 29, 2017)

many teachers are scum , think about it .   A 26 year old teacher male or female was educated or brainwashed in public schools for at least 16 - 17 years and then went on to be brainwashed by liberal leftist professors for a few years ,   And then administrators are really the same thing as the teachers .    Plus these teachers were raised by no nothing hip hopper type parents who both  worked at WalMart so there was probably never much knowledge passed on from parents to kids .


----------



## pismoe (Sep 29, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


---------------------------------------------------------------------------  heck no , course a lot would depend on the thickness of my BEER Goggles  Lewdog .


----------



## Michelle420 (Sep 29, 2017)

bear513 said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Do Teachers have to pass a Psych exam?
> ...



It's creepy as hell.


----------



## pismoe (Sep 29, 2017)

bear513 said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Do Teachers have to pass a Psych exam?
> ...


-------------------------------------------  because they are stoopid , that fact alone says that they shouldn't be teaching American kids .  --------------   Often said about men that the little head  is doing their thinking .    Could also probably be said that the little err thing on women rules over some female teachers thinking ability .


----------



## pismoe (Sep 29, 2017)

the girls get as horny as men and society encourages them to be equal to men in the sexual experimentation .  ---  The big list: Female teachers with students  ---


----------



## Lewdog (Sep 29, 2017)

pismoe said:


> the girls get as horny as men and society encourages them to be equal to men in the sexual experimentation .  ---  The big list: Female teachers with students  ---




Pismo, we don't want to hear it.  Your opinion doesn't matter because you are attracted to this type of woman.


----------



## pismoe (Sep 29, 2017)

no , i like short petite slightly chubby women that are not built like skinny little boys .   But what has that got to do with horny , highly  paid , taxpayer paid , union protected teachers that experiment sexually with their widdle baby and under age students Lew ??     ---   Female teachers charged or convicted of having sex with students   ---     check it out LewDog .


----------



## Lewdog (Sep 29, 2017)

pismoe said:


> no , i like short petite slightly chubby women that are not built like skinny little boys .   But what has that got to do with horny , highly  paid , taxpayer paid , union protected teachers that experiment sexually with their widdle baby and under age students Lew ??     ---   Female teachers charged or convicted of having sex with students   ---     check it out LewDog .




I know there are teachers having sex with students.  I don't deny that.  It is a problem, but they do get convicted, and I'm not sure what other things you can do to stop that.

I still really wonder if you live in the U.S., because teachers are not "highly paid."

So I guess you prefer women like this then.


----------



## pismoe (Sep 29, 2017)

highly paid or not highly paid is a matter of OPINION and everyone has an opinion .   I might try to find rates of pay for unamerican , taxpayer paid , union protected kiddy fiddling teachers  Lewdog  Lew .


----------



## Wyatt earp (May 17, 2018)

Bump


----------



## evenflow1969 (May 19, 2018)

bear513 said:


> Jesus two more , this is like becoming an epidemic of women teachers having affairs with their students...and where were all these horny women teachers 35 years ago?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Answer is no!!!!!!!!! The best teacher I ever had was a little old lady. She had her course designed in such a way that if you did the home work you did not even need to study for the test.You already knew the material like the back of  your hand. _f we could figure out a way to clone her and her program the US would swiftly go back to the top of the charts in education.Of course this was an exception not rule_


----------



## Manonthestreet (May 19, 2018)

bear513 said:


> Jesus two more , this is like becoming an epidemic of women teachers having affairs with their students...and where were all these horny women teachers 35 years ago?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was epidemic long ago......biggest pedo outfit is union teachers......


----------



## Windparadox (May 19, 2018)

`


----------



## pismoe (May 19, 2018)

hang that 'sob' , and here is more info for YOU as you do yer good works .  ---   The 50 Most Infamous Female Teacher Sex Scandals  ---  check it out and be inspired  WindParadox .


----------



## pismoe (May 19, 2018)

and a few more that are more current and who are in TEXAS  WParadox .  ----------------   ---  Six Sex Scandals Involving Texas Teachers   ---


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 19, 2018)

Manonthestreet said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Jesus two more , this is like becoming an epidemic of women teachers having affairs with their students...and where were all these horny women teachers 35 years ago?
> ...



I am not even a union teacher, and I find that comment to be uncouth and baseless!

Why are you such a jackass and why do you have to make shit up to justify your stupidity?


----------



## danielpalos (May 19, 2018)

bear513 said:


> Jesus two more , this is like becoming an epidemic of women teachers having affairs with their students...and where were all these horny women teachers 35 years ago?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She should have been assigned, to sex education.


----------



## pismoe (May 19, 2018)

thing is that many of these teachers are best known as Cougars , horny young hip hopping  women with little understanding of right and wrong or morality .   Many are fairly close in age to their students and they like Cack .    Many teachers will be found on the dance floor of the pickup joint with their young students on a Friday , Saturday night .


----------



## danielpalos (May 19, 2018)

Some, mostly nice guys, advertise free full body massage with happy ending and g-spot focus work; to help women be, "more moral and more ethical", in regard to their human sexuality.  Nice boy friends do, in modern times.

Should we conduct a study as to why, women have such "lousy female intuition"?


----------



## RatchetWrench81 (Jun 7, 2018)

pismoe said:


> many teachers are scum , think about it .   A 26 year old teacher male or female was educated or brainwashed in public schools for at least 16 - 17 years and then went on to be brainwashed by liberal leftist professors for a few years ,   And then administrators are really the same thing as the teachers .    Plus these teachers were raised by no nothing hip hopper type parents who both  worked at WalMart so there was probably never much knowledge passed on from parents to kids .




Do you believe that all students who attend public schools are brainwashed?


----------



## pismoe (Jun 7, 2018)

well many students are being brainwashed or being feminized and there i am talking young American boys which are my main concern  RW81 .


----------



## RatchetWrench81 (Jun 7, 2018)

pismoe said:


> well many students are being brainwashed or being feminized and there i am talking young American boys which are my main concern  RW81 .



But how are they being brainwashed and feminized. What does this mean?


----------



## pismoe (Jun 7, 2018)

well 1 example , little boy chewing a pop tart into  a gun .   Little boys being told to be tattle tale on silly bullying .   Boys being disciplined for having a tiny GI Joe rifle in his pocket   RW81.


----------



## pismoe (Jun 7, 2018)

---   How Zero-Tolerance Policies Hurt Kids  ---   zero tolerance in the public schools .   And i don't care about Graduation as my main concern .   My main concern is the Authorities picking on young American boys as that quashes a boys spirit  RW81 ,


----------



## pismoe (Jun 7, 2018)

---   School Has Become Too Hostile to Boys | TIME.com  ---  course many may think its NORMAL .   Those born in the 80s and later may think that being feminized and lorded over by teachers and admins. is normal  RW81 .


----------



## McRocket (Jun 18, 2018)

> ="bear513, post: 17927156, member: 36770"]Jesus two more , this is like becoming an epidemic of women teachers having affairs with their students...and where were all these horny women teachers 35 years ago?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What a pathetic thread.

There are roughly 600,000+ female, high school teachers in America. Let's assume at least 1/2 of them are under 50.

High School Teachers :     Occupational Outlook Handbook: :     U.S. Bureau of Labor Statistics
Education : Percentage of female teachers by teaching level of education


And one of your links suggests that as many as 22 of them have been charged/convicted of having sex with their students over the last few years.

That is one bad apple every 13,636 good ones (on this subject). Or 0.007%. *So 1 out of 13,636 is an 'epidemic' to you?*

*So because one out of every 13,636 female teachers under 50 screws up (pardon the pun)...you want to toss the rest of the under-50's right out the window?

300,000 hard working, dedicated teachers out on their cans for doing absolutely nothing wrong.

What a completely stupid idea you have there.*


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jun 18, 2018)

McRocket said:


> > ="bear513, post: 17927156, member: 36770"]Jesus two more , this is like becoming an epidemic of women teachers having affairs with their students...and where were all these horny women teachers 35 years ago?
> >
> >
> >
> ...



You finally posted something on which we agree!  Congrats!


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jun 18, 2018)

I want to know where all these teachers were when I was in school


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jun 18, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> I want to know where all these teachers were when I was in school



They were always there.  You were just too ugly.


----------



## danielpalos (Jun 20, 2018)

bear513 said:


> Jesus two more , this is like becoming an epidemic of women teachers having affairs with their students...and where were all these horny women teachers 35 years ago?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Her office, Her rules; it may be a First Amendment issue.


----------

